

Developers, entrepreneurs and depression. You are not alone - marklittlewood
http://thebln.com/2013/11/developers-entrepreneurs-depression-no-you-are-not-alone/?hn

======
gregorymichael
Speaker here. Seriously, ping me if you want to chat about this stuff:
greg@tablexi.com.

To those who were hoping for more discussion, check DevPressed [1], or the
comments on this /r/programming thread [2] from a few months back. For help
finding a professional check the resources page at DevsAndDepression [3].

1\. [http://www.devpressed.com](http://www.devpressed.com)

2\.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1kx5fx/devs_and...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1kx5fx/devs_and_depression_greg_baugues_mountainwest/)

3\.
[http://www.devsanddepression.com/resources](http://www.devsanddepression.com/resources)

------
angle943
This video was such a breath of fresh air for me. I also am struggling with
similar problems that the speaker went through. Also, and I think many readers
can relate, the analytical side of me tends to downplay all these
psychological disorders. I see these disorders as "laziness" and "weaknesses",
and often times I find myself telling myself and telling others to "man up".

~~~
marklittlewood
A huge percentage of the population does. You are not alone. It is not
weakness, laziness or anything else. Appreciate your honesty.

Ironically, one of the reasons that many men don't seek the help and support
they need is that they are too busy looking after everything else in their
life - their career, their startup, their partner, their children etc that
they end up relegating their own problems into last place on their To Do List
and if you are anything like me, the last thing on your to Do List never gets
done.

------
marklittlewood
One of the interesting things about this talk is it gave a number of other
people, many of them very high profile, successful entrepreneurs, heroes in
the industry, to acknowledge publicly, (and possibly even privately), for the
first time, that they can relate very personally to the issues raised.

There is a stigma attached to mental health issues that does make it
incredibly hard to speak up. People do think that they will be seen as 'weak',
'lazy' or their issues are not important enough to bother anyone else. Anyone
in the room that heard that talk recognised that Greg was the opposite -
strong, brave and dealing with the issues without losing the essence that
makes him, him.

------
mylons
I was hoping to see a lot of comments here. However, I immediately realized
why there aren't any. So, I'm going to break the ice and say I related with
this, and thanks for posting it.

~~~
marklittlewood
It takes courage to speak up. Thank you.

